# Lake Hartwell, GA/SC Fabulous place!



## Prowlerontheloose (Jul 19, 2011)

I just love this place, and most are pull throughs which is great for me, because there are many times I just go with my 15yr old son. Unfortunately, my husband has to work out of town a lot and can't always go, so this place is great for me. I pack the camper up a day before, hook it up with the help of our son...........and off we go!!

Most sites are lake front, and they also have a boat ramp. Restrooms/showers are VERY clean!:icon_smile_outhouse

We also have a tent, and our son and his friends like to camp out right near the water.

All the sites are very level too!!

Disgread the date on the photos.........new batteries, new date! LOL


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like fun being able to laze around... in the sunset.


----------

